# Yes I am a crazy Chi lady ;)



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

But I just have to ask...does anyone have experience with long car rides with Chis? The trip to my mums house is 8 hours  Is there any chance this is bad for my Baby's health? If there is a lot of movement or bumps...hehe..?? Longest he has been driving for is 2 hours, not 8 hehe..so I need some tips ladies  Still debating with myself...going or not going  

My Baby is everything to me, and I don't want to do something that can harm him <3


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

How did he do with the 2 hour ride? Was he anxious, calm, upset? I take my chi camping with us and she rides in the camper for long rides. I do make a point to stop at rest areas to let her walk around and do her business. It's always good to take your chi for short rides to fun places like the park so they establish that the car is a good thing to ride in to go to a fun place. If a chi only rides in a car to go to the vet for ouchies, they will become frightful of the car.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

He loves going in the car to the dog cafe, friends etc..taxis too...but he gets very exited hehe, he wants to look out the windows and play hehehe, he is not just sleeping hehe..he is a super activ little one hihi..maybe I should take him for a run before we leave, so that he will sleep some on the ride hopefully hehe


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh good! He should be fine. During the trip, everytime you need to stop for gas or food or bathroom break, take your chi for a nice little walk to do his business, give him a little drink of water. Bring his favorite toy(s), any chewies, his blanket. If you have a pet carrier, that would be useful to carry his things and him in. I think you'll have a great trip.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

What a cutie! I think I have a "traveling chi" (I made that up)! He is strange! Whenever we go in the car he is in his little carrier. He does not like to be out of it! He gets in, excitedly, and then curls up and probably sleeps! Not a peep out of him anywhere we go!

I think he will be fine on a long trip! Does he have a car seat so he can look out the window?


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

I took my Coco three years in a row from Toronto to Daytona Beach Florida. We stopped frequently for bathroom breaks and I walked her around to exercise her and she was just fine. Coming back the last few hours she was panting a bit so we stopped more frequently I carried a travel water bottle for dogs and gave her lots of water in the car. She loved going for a run on the beach while we were there every morning. I just couldnt leave her with someone for 2 weeks so she came with us! Loved having her with us. We couldnt go and eat in any restaurant we wouldnt leave her for a minute so we just took take out and ate in the car. Good luck in your trip.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

My part Chi and Fox Terrier, rode with us every year from FL to NJ and Back 1100 miles , 2 days of riding and she did great. Like xxcass we stopped a lot for potting and walking, water break.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for being so positive when I'm not  I think it will be fine...it just stresses me out, I haven't been there for almost 8 years hehe..


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

I think the stress would be more if you left him alone as opposed to being with you. For me it was 23 hours of driving. We stopped of course at a pet friendly motel one night she curled up in between us in bed and was just happy as could be. As long as these little creatures are with us they thrive its when they think we have left them that they get depressed unless they know the person taking care of them. I have never left her with anyone so at almost 6 now I would be reluctant to let anyone take care of her especially with her on meds. Don't stress you will be fine. Happy travels!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Chis are great for traveling! They are small, quiet, and can potty almost anywhere! I always carry pee pads and if I am stuck with no place for him to go, I can put down a pad, pretty much anywhere and he will use it!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

My Lilo has car sickness so I'm worried about long car journeys because of it, but it sounds like your Baby has no problems with car rides so I'm sure everything will be fine.  Taking him for a long walk before to exhaust him is a good idea.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Just make sure that your pup is in a carrier of some sort. A loose dog is like a gun with a kid!!! You just never know. I use a ferret carrier for mine. They love them, and go and rest in them all the time.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Mickey loves going in the car and we sometimes take him on very long trips. He doesn't, yes, for real, doesn't like to look out the window. He settles down to sleep right away. Like everyone else I try to have a potty break every 2-3 hours. When I drive alone with him I use a doggie seat belt instead of a crate. When I travel with hubby, he usually sleeps on my lap or in a bed between us. He is tethered to a ring that is bolted to the frame so don't scold me too much. I take a light blanket to shade him if he's in the sun. At rest stops when traveling alone, I hide him in a soft carrier and take him with me to lav.


----------



## mommylove3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Minnie likes going as long as I hold her and she can sleep on my lap. We're taking her to wv from tn Christmas eve. Hopefully it'll work out.
As long as you stop for potty breaks and rest periods all should be well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I just took Sapphire on a 6 hours round trip car ride yesterday. She did very well. I really think they like getting out. This was her longest trip with me. Lady and Prince have traveled distances with us many times.


----------

